# Fright Kingdom Video - Promo #1 for 2010



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a brand new Fright Kingdom Video. It's a 2010 promo. The folks at Fright Kingdom are a class act. They do a great job. This haunt consists of three different haunts under one roof. The video does not do it justice. However, there are more videos to come.


----------

